# 70-200 2.8 IS II Soft at 70mm?



## pete.koehn (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post in the forums! Anyway, I took advantage of the killer deal B&H had on the 70-200 2.8 IS II, and I just got it in today! I'm going to put it through the paces, thanks to the detailed lens test article here on CR. I haven't printed out any targets yet, but just doing some simple tests, I've already realized that my copy is softer at 70mm than it is at 200mm, through the entire aperture range. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Is this something that should be expected, or should I have someone take a look at it? Thanks!


----------



## JR (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got my copy from B&H as well a couple of weeks ago and I have not had any problem. Which body are you using? Did you try Microadjustments?


----------



## pete.koehn (Dec 7, 2011)

I've got a 7D. I'm just doing a simple test where I shoot a ruler about 3-4 feet in front of the camera, slanted up and away from the camera at about 30 degrees. At 2.8/300mm it's tack sharp. And I mean tack. At 100%. At 70mm, it's not like it's front or back focusing, it's just not as sharp. Normally, I'd expect any lens to be a little soft wide open, but it doesn't appear to get any better as I stop down. I'm sure in real world application (haven't gotten outside cause it was dark when the UPS guy came!), it will be fine. It's just something I thought I'd get some feedback about. Thanks!


----------



## daveheinzel (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't noticed any issues in sharpness in mine, and I'm using the same setup (7D). I love the combo. But I don't really do closeup tests or even look at the photos at 100%, so it could be wildly soft and I'd probably never know. On screen and on prints, the photos look awesome, even at 70mm.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait... 2.8/300mm? I thought you were talking about a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 7, 2011)

What's the CR test you're talking about? Can you link me please? I haven't properly tested out my 70-200 2.8 IS II and I've had it for almost 12 months! Lol oops, my bad. Maybe it seems "soft" because of your copy of the lens. Maybe you should rent another 70-200 and do the same test and compare results


----------



## pete.koehn (Dec 7, 2011)

Blaze - Nice catch. I've got my 70-300 IS (non-L) right here on my desk, ready to put on Craigslist. Subconscious slip!

Scott - I think the link is right on the front page, but here it is: http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/how-to-test-a-lens/. Quite the little setup, but definitely seems helpful to anyone who wants to make sure they've got a good copy!

It's getting late, so maybe tomorrow I'll shoot some more test shots and put some crops up here. Thanks guys.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2011)

According to Canon's published MTF curves, the 70-200 II is a little sharper at 200mm than at 70mm. Bryan at TDP tested three copies, and one of them was a little sharper at 70mm, deemed an 'outlier', while the other two were a little sharper at 200mm. Below is a 100% crop from mine at 70mm f/2.8 (might not be the best example for you, as it's shot with a 5DII).


----------



## K-amps (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Peter:

I had the same issue... Take a look at some tests I did at 100mm (similar set-up as yours) with 2 copies of the 70-200f2.8 mk.ii, I got recently: 

I am used to the sharp 70-300L, after all the hype of the 70200f28mkii I too got myself a 70-200mk.II, the tests show it is sharp... but not mindblowingly sharp...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2322.msg49510.html#msg49510

Hope this helps.
K


----------

